# September Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The September giveaway item is a hoof trimming DVD from Northwest Packgoats.

[attachment=0:5hqeqagy]Hoof Trimming Cover Photo.jpg[/attachment:5hqeqagy]

To enter for a chance to win you need to reply to this post by September 30th.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Count me in Please.


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

hoof trimming video. That would be great to help teach others how to do it right and I can use it instead of me always end up trimming all their goats hooves. It does give me more and more practice. I would like to win them.
lonitamclay


----------



## bbell (May 24, 2009)

Count me in!

Brandon


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Me too! 

Stephanie


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I really need that!


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Rex please count me in!!


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

ashkelon said:


> Me too!
> 
> Stephanie


Actually, pull me out of this one. We are doing fine with the ones I'm trimming.

I built a horse-type stanchion, the kind they use to trim feet on "bad" horses or one's who have balance problems and can't support themselves on 3 feet. It seems to be working fine to get the goats used to trimming. Those are the landlord's goats.

Cabra just stands on his own and chews his cud when I do his.

So we'll pass on this one. Ok?


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd LOVE to trim hooves correctly.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Please include me in this month's giveaway.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Rex,

Please enter the ColoGoatGuys!!!! We just trimmed hooves on Sunday, but its always good to learn more, right?

Thanks, Holly


----------



## amcoy (Jun 18, 2009)

Count me in! This would be great info!


----------



## Freedom (Oct 19, 2009)

Please enter me for a chance..
Thanks,
Wes


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the September drawing for the Hoof Trimming DVD is tgallaty.

Congratulations Tim!


----------

